# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Shkrime te vjetra nga gjuha shqipe

## Davius

*Gjon Buzuku,* 

A northern Albanian Catholic cleric, who probably lived in or around Venice, was the author of the first book written and published in Albanian, a 188-page translation of the Catholic missal. Since the frontispiece and the first sixteen pages of the only copy of the book we possess, preserved in the Vatican Library, are missing, we unfortunately know neither its exact title nor its place of publication. In Albanian, it is known simply as the *Meshari* (The Missal), and was written in 1555. The scant information we do possess about the author comes from the colophon (postscript) of the missal which Buzuku wrote himself in Albanian, not unaware of the historic dimensions of his undertaking.

----------


## Davius

Shkrim i vjeter nga Frang Bardhi............

----------


## XH.GASHI

Tentim i imi i leximit te TEKSTIT te keti shkrimi nga Bardhi

----------


## XH.GASHI

Kerkoj falje per fjalen ne fund te tekstit  qe nuk e kam  lexuar si duhet  ku duhet jete;
Te engjujt e te ...shejtenit ...dhe ..ky... i cilli liber me pelqej shume  e mu duk se  kishte......

----------


## fegi

[uCodex Beratinus - 1 F-043 -Njeri nder 7 Doreshkrimet me te vjetra te botes ruhet ne Shqiperi

Tradita e shkrimeve të shenjta në Shqipëri është njëra ndër më të lashtat dhe shkon krahas me traditën e vendeve të tjera evropiane, në të gjithë hapësirën e krishterimit të hershëm. I kësaj kohe, pra i shkrimeve më të hershme ungjillore biblike, është edhe dorëshkrimi origjinal i Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit, i shkruar më së voni në shekullin VI, i cili për fat të mirë ndodhet në Shqipëri dhe ruhet në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror, në Tiranë. Që nga koha e paleokrishterimit, popujt me traditë dhe zhvillim kulturor siç ishin latinët, helenët, iliro-shqiptarët dhe hebrenjtë, kanë një privilegj mjaft të madh, sepse tek ata u ruajtën të shkruara ose të përshkruara këto vepra të rralla me rëndësi dhe vlera të paçmuara, jo vetëm për këta popuj, por edhe për gjithë kulturën botërore në përgjithësi. 
Deri më sot, me sa na është njohur ne, një katalogizim të plotë të të gjithë kodikëve ekzistues në Shqipëri nuk ka, edhe pse për ta "ndonjëherë" shkruhet e flitet, por ende pritet një katalog i kompletuar për gjithë këto thesare me vlera të paçmuara, për të cilat duhet të krenohemi që janë krijuar (kopjuar-shkruar) dhe ruajtur në trojet tona. Megjithatë, ekziston një katalogizim i pjesshëm, vetëm për ata kodikë të cilët ruhen në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror të Tiranës dhe më saktë, vetëm për një pjesë të atyre që ruhen në këtë arkiv, sepse edhe këtu nuk janë të katalogizuar dhe inventarizuar të gjithë kodikët ekzistues. Këtë katalog e ka përgatitur për dorëshkrimet ungjillore Theofan Popa në vitet 80 të shekullit të kaluar. Në "Katalogun e kodikëve mesjetarë të Shqipërisë", që u përgatit nga Theofan Popa, përshkruhen 100 kodikë, të cilët u bashkuan në një fond, që mori numrin referues të fondit "488", i cili u krijua në vitin 1980. Në këtë fond më vonë u bashkuan edhe 17 fragmente kodikësh. [Duhet të theksojmë se ekzistojnë edhe disa përpjekje për katalogizime të pjesshme nga studiues të huaj, si p.sh. ai i botuar më 1968 nga Johannes Koder-Erich Trapp, me titull: "Katalogu i dorëshkrimeve greqisht në Arkivin Shtetëror të Shqipërisë në Tiranë", R. L. Mullen, "Dorëshkrimet biblike që gjenden në AQSH...", etj.]. Megjithatë një numër i madh kodikësh, ndoshta po kaq kodikë ose edhe më shumë, janë të shpërndarë nëpër fonde të ndryshme dhe nuk gjenden në këtë fond, por janë në koleksione të dokumenteve të institucioneve të tjera kishtare, si të Ipeshkëvisë së Shkodrës, Mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës (Drinopolit), Manastirit të Shën Gjon Vladimirit, Manastirit të Ardenicës etj. Është e vërtetë se kodikë ka edhe në fonde personale, p.sh. si ai i Ilo Mitkë Qafëzezit. Gjithashtu një numër mjaft i madh kodikësh origjinalë ruhen edhe në Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar në Korçë, Bibliotekën Kombëtare, Tiranë, por edhe në kisha e manastire të vendit, si dhe në biblioteka familjare, për të cilët as sot e kësaj dite nuk ekziston një katalog, apo edhe regjistër i thjeshtë i tyre, qoftë për vendndodhje të saktë, apo edhe një përshkrim fizik dhe përmbajtjesor. Pjesa dërrmuese e këtyre kodikëve, në mënyrë të vazhdueshme i është eksponuar rrezikut të zhdukjes, dëmtimit apo shitjes së tyre pa lënë gjurmë në vende të ndryshme të botës. 

Për Kodikun Beratinus kanë shkruar studiues shqiptarë e të huaj, por kur dihet rëndësia dhe vlera e këtyre dorëshkrimeve, atëherë trajtesat e tyre janë të pamjaftueshme për të bërë një paraqitje reprezantive të të gjithë kodikëve apo të çdonjërit syresh veç e veç, siç është rasti me vendet tjera, ku ruhen kodikë, por në numër shumë më të vogël se te ne, të shoqëruara me studime, monografi dhe shkrime të tjera ndër ta edhe popullarizuese shumë më të shumta. Me dëshirën më të mirë, ne pohojmë se pos Pierre Batiffol-it, asnjë studim i derisotshëm, për sa u takon kodikëve më të lashtë, atyre me vlera të rralla botërore, Beratinus-1 dhe Beratinus-2 (Anthimi), nuk kemi një qasje profesionale, një studim komplet, një transliterim dhe transkriptim të tërësishëm! Në fakt, as P. Batiffol-i nuk ka bërë një transliterim dhe transkriptim komplet të asnjërit prej dorëshkrimeve që ka pasur në dorë. Ndërsa, nuk mungojnë shkrimet - sinteza - të cilat janë më shumë popullarizuese se sa shkencore - profesionale, madje edhe nga autorë shqiptarë. Një krahasim i vogël për ilustrim: në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, siç është tashmë e njohur ruhet dorëshkrimi i Kodikut Vaticana B, për të cilin janë shkruar me dhjetëra monografi, janë bërë analiza, studime dhe hulumtime nga më të ndryshmet, transkriptim dhe transliterim komplet, përkthim në disa gjuhë dhe pos kësaj është bërë edhe shtypja anastatiko-fototipike e tërë kodikut, e cila mund të blihet nga kushdo, për katërmijë e pesëqind euro! Po, çfarë është bërë për thesaret tona me vlera ndërkombëtare në këtë drejtim? Me sa është e njohur deri më sot, pos ndonjë botimi të rrallë të ndonjë fotografie, të një apo disa faqeve apo ndonjë miniature, vinjete ose portreti, nuk është botuar asgjë. Më e keqja është se sipas zhvillimeve në AQSH, në të ardhmen e afërt as që pritet dhe është e mundur të ndërmerren projekte kaq serioze, me rëndësi ndërkombëtare.

Me këtë rast ne jemi përqendruar vetëm në kodikët e katalogizuar nga shekujt VI-XV që ruhen pranë AQSH-së, Tiranë. Gjatë kësaj periudhe kohore, nëse përjashtojmë shekujt VII dhe VIII për të cilët nuk na janë ruajtur dëshmi të shkruara të kodikëve, por është e sigurt se ka vazhduar tradita e shkrimeve të shenjta, kemi gjithsej 65 kodikë origjinalë, nga të cilët 40 janë të shkruar në pergamenë dhe 35 në letër. Vendndodhja e tyre [signatura] nuk është gjithmonë e saktë kronologjikisht, për shkak se kodikët janë regjistruar me numër përkatës rendor, në momentin e hyrjes në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror. Ata kodikë që kanë ardhur më vonë, edhe pse janë më të hershëm në kohë, kanë marrë numrin rendor të radhës, pra nuk është bërë një regjistrim i ri, p.sh. Kodiku i Korçës nga shek. XIII është regjistruar me numrin rendor 93; Kodiku i Shkodrës nga viti 1341 është regjistruar me numrin rendor 83; Kodiku i Beratit nga shek. XIV është regjistruar me numrin rendor 89 etj.

Në AQSH-në, Tiranë, në bazë të katalogut të përgatitur nga Th. Popa, sipas shekujve kemi këta kodikë: nga shek. VI, 1 kodik: Beratinus-1; nga shek. IX, 2 kodikë: Codex Aureus Anthimi dhe Kodiku 3 i Beratit; nga shek. X, 1 kodik: Kodiku 4 i Beratit, që për nga përmbajtja është katërungjillor; nga shek. XI, 5 kodikë: Kodiku 5 i Vlorës, dhe Kodikët nr. 6, 7, 8 dhe 9 të Beratit, që për nga përmbajtja janë të gjithë perikope ungjijsh; nga shek. XII 7 kodikë: Kodiku 10 i Vlorës dhe Kodikët e 11, 12, 14, 18, 20, 21 të Beratit, të cilat për nga përmbajtja janë perikope, Ungjilli sipas Gjonit, hagjiografi, psalmet e Davidit, jetë shenjtorësh e martirësh, perikope ungjijsh, etj.; në shek. XIII, 9 kodikë: Kodikët e 13, 15, 16, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, dhe Kodiku 93 i Korçës, që për nga përmbajta janë: katërungjill, perikope ungjijsh, oktoih dhe antologji patrologjike; në shek. XIV, 30 kodikë: Kodikët e 17, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 47, 85, 88, 89, të Beratit, dhe Kodiku 79 i Gjirokastrës, Kodiku 81 i Përmetit, Kodiku 83 i Shkodrës dhe Kodiku 92 i Korçës, që për nga përmbajtja janë: veprat e apostujve, katërungjillorë, martirologji, jetë shenjtorësh dhe martirësh, patrologji, perikope ungjijsh, hagjiografi, interpretime dhe komente morale sipas frymës së Dhiatës së Re, çështje të murgjve, minej i vjeshtës, minej i marsit, pendikostar, letërsi patrologjike, omilie, fjalime të komentuara dhe shpjeguara nga Dhiata e Re, psalltir, kalendar dhe antologji muzikore, etj; në shek. XV, 16 kodikë: Kodikët 44, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 62, 75, 76, dhe Kodiku 78 i Gjirokastrës dh Beratit, që për nga përmbajtja janë: minej i dhjetorit, vepra të Grigorit të Nisit, psalltir i Davidit, mësime të Efraim Sirianit, kanone, poezi fetare, triod, lutjesore kreshmësh, tipikon, radhë shërbesash, ungjill, omilie, libër shërbesash, etj.

Është praktikë ndërkombëtare që kodikët më të njohur botërisht, që ruhen në dorëshkrime origjinale shënjohen në bibliografinë e letërsisë ungjillore botërore (por edhe asaj vendore) me ndajshtesë alfabetike identifikuese për secilin veç e veç, p.sh. Kodiku Petropolitanus Nr. 022, (ruhet në Muzeun Bizantin, Athinë); Kodiku Synopensis O 023, (ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, Paris); Kodiku Vaticana B, (ruhet në Bibliotekën Apostolike, Vatikan); Kodiku Purpureus Rossanensis S, 042, (ruhet në Muzeun e Ipeshkëvisë së Rossanos, Itali); Kodiku Beratinus-1, F 043, (ruhet në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror, Tiranë); Kodiku 565, Grek-53, (ruhet në Bibliotekën e Peterburgut); Kodiku 1143, Beratinus-2, (ruhet në AQSH, Tiranë); Kodiku Vindobonensis l-46, (ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare Qendrore, Napoli), etj. Kodikët e tjerë të mëvonshëm në kohë, shënjohen në bibliografitë ndërkombëtare vetëm me numra përkatës, pa pasur privilegjin të kenë ndajshtesën alfabetike. 

Dorëshkrimi origjinal në pergamenë i Kodikut të Beratit u shkrua në një kohë kur lënda ungjillore dhe biblike ende nuk ishte e kanonizuar dhe e përfunduar. Ai përmban dy ungjij: atë sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut, të cilët kanë disa shmangie nga tekstet e sotme standarde [zyrtare] Biblike. Këto shmangie janë me mjaft interes për studiues dhe teologë të krijimtarisë ungjillore. Kapaku i Kodikut është metalik, i praruar në argjend dhe i zbukuruar me figura biblike, ndërsa teksti është në greqishte të vjetër. Kodiku është i tëri në pergamenë, me ngjyrë të purpurt, ku është e theksuar më shumë ngjyra e kuqe, e cila sot është mjaft e zverdhur nga koha. I tëri është i shkruar me grafema argjendi të tretur, por ka edhe disa fjalë që janë të shkruara me flori, veçohen të gjitha inicialet. Grafemat janë kapitale të tipit të përzier, kuadrat dhe të gjitha fjalët në rresht janë të shkruara ngjitur, pra nuk ka ndarje në mes të fjalëve në fjali, gjë që ishte praktikë e kohës dhe sot, e vështirëson shumë punën e paleografëve, të cilët fillimisht duhet të merren me strukturimin e fjalisë, duke lexuar fjalët, pastaj duke u marrë me karakteristikat dhe elementet tjera të dorëshkrimet, të cilat janë mjaft të vështira dhe tepër komplekse. Inicialet janë të dekoruara me elemente shumë të bukura dhe praruara në flori. Dimensionet e dorëshkrimit janë 31.4 x 26.8 cm. Për herë të parë, ky dorëshkrim për botën shkencore dhe intelektuale përmendet nga Ipeshkvi i Beratit, Anthimus Alexoudes në vitin 1868, për të vazhduar pastaj në vitin 1881, nga studiuesi belg L. Duchesne, më 1886 nga Pierre Batiffol, ndërsa nga shqiptarët i pari që ka shkruar për këtë dorëshkrim është Ilo Mitkë Qafëzezi më 1938, e dhënë kjo më se e mjaftueshme për kujdesin që ne kemi treguar për këtë kryevepër të letërsisë ungjillore-biblike në shkallë botërore. 

Në vazhdim sjellim përshkrimin që i bën dorëshkrimit të kodikut P. Batiffol-i në vepër e tij: "Les manuscrits grecs de BÃ©rat dAlbaine et le Codex Purpureus Î¦" para 122 vjetësh: "Dorëshkrimi numëron 190 fletë të papaginuara, të cilat kanë qenë të lidhura fort, por si duket libërlidhësi i ri, ato gabimisht i ka prerë, në vend që tiu linte këndet e lira dhe të paprera. Fletët të cilat në brendi kanë qenë të dëmtuara, ishin të përforcuara me një shirit të bardhë letre; vetëm një fletë e kemi të lirë, e kjo është ajo me nr. 69. Fletët të cilat kanë qenë të dëmtuara horizontalisht apo vertikalisht, janë qepur me kujdes; përveç fletëve: 74, 115 dhe 134 që kanë mbetur në dy pjesë. Gjashtë faqet e para janë shumë të dëmtuara, shkronjat janë të oksiduara, ngjyra e purpurt është zverdhur fare, për të mos thënë se është zhdukur; por, që nga fleta 7, dorëshkrimi është në gjendje të shkëlqyer, pos fletëve 75-78, të cilat janë të dëmtuara rëndë. Ungjilli i Shën Mateut mbaron në kolonën e dytë të fletës 112r; fleta 112v nuk është e shkruar fare; ndërsa fletët 113r dhe 114r përmbajnë kapituj të Shën Markut; Ungjilli i Shën Markut fillon me fletën 115r. Këndi i poshtëm i fletëve 115r-v dhe 116r-v ka qenë i shqyer; është i plotësuar me letër të thjeshtë; në të njëjtën mënyrë është vepruar edhe me fletën 121r-v. Në fletën 144 vërehet një vrimë e madhe, e rrumbullakët, karakteristike për lëkurën e viçit; shkruesi këtë gjë e kishte parasysh kur ka shkruar rreshtat përkatës. Fletët 177 dhe 181 janë në gjendje tepër të keqe; por të gjitha të tjerat në vazhdim janë në gjendje të shkëlqyer, pos 4 fletëve të fundit, të cilat janë në gjendje të ngjashme me 6 fletët e fillimit. Është më se e qartë se dorëshkrimi nuk ka qenë i lidhur për një kohë të gjatë dhe ka qenë nën ndikimin e lagështirës dhe pluhurit, para se të restaurohet në vitin 1805. Në këtë mënyrë, dorëshkrimi ka humbur 40 fletë, të cilat përafërsisht mund ti shpërndanim në këtë mënyrë, pos Kapitujve të Shën Mateut dhe kopertinave: Mt. I-VI, 3=25 fletë përafërsisht; Mt. VII, 7=1 fletë; Mt. XVIII, 24-XIX, 3=2 fletë; Mt. XXIII, 4-XXIII, 13=1 fletë; Mc[k]. XIV, 62-XVI, 20=12 fletë. Pergameni është i fortë dhe me peshë të mesme, është shumë i thatë, shkronjat zakonisht nuk vërehen nga njëra anë në tjetrën. Lëkura e viçit është e lyer me ngjyrë të purpurt, ndërkohë sot dominon ngjyra vjollce, e afërt me llumin e verës, që lë të nënkuptohet se në fillim ka qenë ngjyrë e kuqe e theksuar. Këndet e fletëve janë zverdhur nga kontaktet me ajrin. Lartësia e fletëve është: 31.4 cm, ndërsa gjerësia është: 26.8 cm. Vijat në margjina dhe për radhët e shkruara janë bërë me grithje pende të thatë, d.m.th. pa ngjyrë, derisa vërehet shumë qartë gdhendja mjeshtërore e lindjes, në margjinën e qendrës. Çdo radhë përbëhet nga vija të dyfishta, të cilat kanë shërbyer për të shënuar lartësinë e shkronjave, poshtë e lartë. Çdo faqe ka nga dy kolona me nga 17 rreshta. Numri i shkronjave është i ndryshueshëm nga 8 në 12 shkronja për çdo radhë, me një afërsi më shumë 9 se sa 10. Çdo kolonë është 21 cm e lartë dhe 10.9 cm e gjerë. Margjina e cila ndan kolonat, është e gjerë mesatarisht 3.5 cm. Në margjinën, lart dhe në vijën e veçantë afër këndit, ndodhen vetëm kapitujt, pa ndonjë titull të zakonshëm, dhe këto, saktësisht mbi kolonën për të cilën bëhet fjalë. Numrat për referencat e shënimeve të Amonijev-Euzebit, janë të shënuar në margjina. Ngjyra është e florinjtët. Gërvishtja e pendës është e rrafshët, pa njolla dhe e punuar me shumë kujdes. Gjashtë fletët e para te Shën Mateu janë të shkruara me shkronja floriri dhe paraqesin fjalët: PHR, IC, UC; [shkurtesat për: Ati, Jezusi, Biri] ngjashëm është shkruar edhe radha e parë, si titull, te Shën Marku. Shkronjat e para të kapitujve, çdoherë janë shumë të theksuara, gati sa tërë gjerësia e margjinës, dhe janë dyfish më të mëdha se sa shkronjat e zakonshme, por nuk kanë dekorime. Vetëm shkronja "O" është e dekoruar me një kryq të vogël në mes. Meqenëse Shën Mateu përfundon në mes të kolonës, zbrazëtira është e mbushur me një shirit të floririt, me një motiv të thjeshtë gjeometrik. Në disa raste të rralla, shkruesi anon në anën e djathtë të margjinës për të përfunduar fjalën e fundit në rreshtin e ri, me këtë rast, shërbehet me shkronja më të vogla se zakonisht".

Për të siguruar jetëgjatësinë e Kodikut të Beratit, si dhe për të lehtësuar përdorimin e tij për studiues të fushave të ndryshme, në vitet 70, në bazë të një marrëveshjeje të veçantë ndërshtetërore, origjinali u dërgua për restaurim të përgjithshëm pranë Institutit Arkeologjik të Akademisë së Shkencave të Kinës, në Pekin, ku u realizua një riprodhim identik, plotësisht i shfrytëzueshëm për studime. Ndërsa vetë origjinali iu nënshtrua një restaurimi të detajuar, cilësor dhe shumë të kujdesshëm, me anë të të cilit origjinali u sigurua nga dëmtimet e njeriut dhe të kohës, përmes teknologjisë së mbylljes hermetike të çdo faqeje të dorëshkrimit në xham organik. Meqenëse ishte e pamundur lidhja në një vëllim të vetëm ashtu siç kishte qenë në fillim, Kodiku i Beratit u nda në nëntë vëllime [gjendja aktuale e sotme], të cilat ruhen pranë Arkivit Qendror Shtetëror në Tiranë. Përkundër teknikës së përsosur që kanë përdorur kinezët në atë kohë, me sa kemi vërejtur, origjinali i Kodikut Beratinus, megjithatë ka filluar të dëmtohet dhe ndoshta është momenti më i përshtatshëm që të mendohet për një restaurim apo ndonjë ndërhyrje tjetër që si duket është domosdoshmëri e kohës. Kjo gjë vlen aq më tepër, sepse ky dorëshkrim është nën kujdesin e UNESCO-s dhe renditet ndër ato vlera dhe dorëshkrime të cilat janë të renditura nën kuadrin e programit /////////////////////////////"Kutesa e Botës."

Duke pasur parasysh vlerat e jashtëzakonshme dhe rëndësinë tepër të madhe, dorëshkrimi i Kodikut Beratinus-1, F - 043, ka qenë i ruajtur në mënyrë shumë të posaçme dhe ishin vërtet të rrallë ata persona që mund ata kishin në duar. Për herë të parë, është ekspozuar për publik, (jo në një meshë kishtare), Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit për disa orë, me rastin e jubileut të 2400-vjetorit të qytetit të Beratit, në kushte të forta sigurie dhe pa njoftim publik, në vitin 1989, pas dhënies së lejes me shkrim të Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor. Për herë të dytë ky kodik ekspozohet me rastin e 50-vjetorit të themelimit të Arkivave Kombëtare Shqiptare, në vitin 1999, në Muzeun Historik të Tiranës, gjithashtu për një numër shumë të kufizuar personash dhe pa njoftime publike, ndërsa për herë të tretë dhe të fundit Kodi i purpurt i Beratit u ekspozua nën përkujdesjen e Presidentit të Republikës, në Pallatin e Brigadave në Tiranë, në maj të vitit 2002, në ekspozitën "Kodikët e Shqipërisë - përmendore të historisë së mendimit njerëzor" gjithashtu pa njoftim publik. Ndërsa Codex Purpureus Beratinus "Î¦" [më saktë, një vëllim i tij prej 20 faqesh!!!] për herë të parë deri më sot është ekspozuar jashtë vendit tonë në vitin 2000, me një vendim të veçantë të Këshillit të Ministrave, për ekspozitën jubilare "I Vangeli dei Popoli" organizuar nga Biblioteca Apostolica e Vatikanit, në 2000 vjetorin e krishterimit. Gjatë kësaj ekspozite, interesimi i specialistëve dhe studiuesve ishte shumë i madh. Ne jemi vetë dëshmitarë të një interesimi të tillë.

Meqenëse llogaritej si libër i shenjtë, Codex Beratinus-1 është ruajtur me kujdes dhe përkushtim të veçantë. Deri në vitet 60 të shek. XX, ai u paraqitej besimtarëve një herë në vit, më 27 janar, ditën kur festohej emri i Shën Gjon Gojartit, kryeipeshkvit të Kostandinopojës, i cili vdiq në vitin 407. Ishin shumë të privilegjuar ata që e preknin këtë kodik, gjë që u lejohej vetëm mitropolitëve, kryeipeshkëve, ipeshkëve dhe priftërinjve, të cilët shërbenin në kishën e Shën Gjergjit në Berat. Ndërsa besimtarët mund ta puthnin atë në shenjë mrekullimi vetëm në ditën e emrit të shenjtit që mendohej si shkrues i tij.

Meqenëse deri sot, nuk kemi një studim apo monografi të thelluar dhe gjithëpërfshirëse për Beratinus-1, kanë mbetur shumë gjëra pa u sqaruar. Në të vërtetë, asnjë nga studimet e deritanishme, nuk është bërë duke u mbështetur në kritere të rrepta shkencore, duke përdorur metodologjinë dhe të arriturat e reja në informatikë, por në të shumtën e rasteve, janë të sipërfaqshme, për të mos thënë përshkrime apo kopjime të njëra-tjetrës. Ka autorë që shkruajnë për Codex Beratinus-1, pa njohur greqishten e vjetër, pa pasur asnjë përgatitje paleografike dhe pa njohur as edhe një gjuhë të huaj si duhet, etj. Sigurisht që studimi i kodikëve nuk mund të japë rezultate të dëshiruara pa një vështrim të gjerë ndërdisiplinor. Studiuesi apo grupi i studiuesve që do merrej me një projekt kaq të madh dhe të rëndësisë së dorës së parë, me përgatitjen për botim të kodikut Beratinus-1, qoftë si botim kritik të tij, që mungon, qoftë për një përkthim komplet në gjuhën shqipe, me komente dhe analiza të tekstit, është e domosdoshme të ketë njohuri të thella për historinë e krishterimit të hershëm, për historinë e shkrimit të shenjtë në veçanti, pastaj për paleografinë greke e latine [për kodikët pas shekullit VIII] dhe sllave, epigrafinë, etnografinë, etnologjinë, të drejtën kanonike dhe atë zakonore të shqiptarëve dhe të popujve fqinjë, ikonografinë, simbolikën, për historinë e popullit shqiptar dhe fqinjëve të tij, për fillesat e para të shkrimit në gadishullin Ballkanik, për ndarjen kishtare dhe hierarkinë e saj, për kryeipeshkvitë dhe ipeshkvitë, etj. Mungesa e ndonjërës prej këtyre apo edhe disa njohurive të tjerave, do të ishte aq e dëmshme sa do të sillte dështimin e plotë të projektit. Vërtetë, shtrohet pyetja, pse deri sot nuk u ndërmor një veprim i tillë për një botim serioz nga studiues kompetentë dhe autoritarë, qoftë shqiptarë qoftë të huaj? Mungon dëshira e autoriteteve përkatëse në AQSH apo është thjeshtë një injorim, nga injorantë të cilët nuk kuptojnë rëndësinë që ka ky thesar i paçmueshëm për vetë popullin shqiptar dhe atë evropian në përgjithësi?

Duke mos dashur në asnjë mënyrë të ulim apo nënvleftësojmë punën e të tjerëve, veçanërisht atë të P. Batiffol-it, sepse siç cekëm më lart, pothuajse të gjitha studimet e botimet e gjertanishme janë bërë sipas transliterimit të tij, madje edhe punimi i maketit dhe kopjes identike në Pekin, që sot ruhen në AQSH, e themi me siguri të plotë se ai transliterim [dhe të gjitha të tjerat të mbështetura te ai] ka shumë pasaktësi, lëshime dhe mungesa të ndjeshme. Për një gjë të tillë ka qenë i ndërgjegjshëm edhe vetë Batiffol-i, kur pohon se "dorëshkrimin e Beratinus-it e pati në dorë për disa orë". Nëse kemi parasysh se ky kodik ka 190 fletë dhe dimensionet e tij, pastaj vetë natyrën e shkrimit, i cili është mjaft e vështirë për tu lexuar, përkundër përgatitjes paleografike të P. Batiffol-it dhe zotërimit perfekt të greqishtes së vjetër, ai, në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka arritur ta lexojë dorëshkrimin në tërësi! Pra, edhe Batifol-i ka bërë një punë të pjesshme, që fatkeqësisht të gjithë studiuesit e marrin si komplete, të tërësishme dhe të padiskutueshme, gjë që nuk është e saktë. Pra, në të ardhmen e afërt, mbetet që të bëhet një lexim kritik i origjinalit, punë kjo që do të marrë të paktën 2 deri në 3 vjet përkushtim intensiv të pandërprerë, pastaj një përkthim dhe një analizë të tërësishme së bashku me një koment profesional nga specialistë të fushave të lartcekura.

http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:...&ct=clnk&gl=se

----------


## EncounterAL

Ku mund te lexoj dicka rreth librit te shkruar nga Papa Albani ?
  ( bashkengjitur )

----------


## EncounterAL

Jane dy autore ( ndoshta i njejti_? ) dhe tingellima e
 emrave me ben te pyes nese jane Arber ?

  Emrat jane:

 Giovanni BUSI  (  Ioannis Busaei ) dhe
 Joannes BUSAEUS ( Giovanni Buseo )
 ( . . .  skedat vijojne . . . )

----------


## XH.GASHI

Shkoqitur nga forumi  ringjallja.
*Fraza e mallkimit (1483)* 
________________________________________
Nje nder dokumentet e para te shkrimit shqip qe eshte bere i njohur ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit te kaluar eshte edhe "Fraza e mallkimit"
Kjo fraze eshte zbuluar nga profesori i Filologjise Klasike ne Universitetin e Frankfurtit ne Gjermani, Ludwig Braun, gjate pergatitjes se nje botimi shkencor per komedine "Epiroti" (1483) ne gjuhen latine te autorit venecian (Tomazo de Mexo, 1422-1488). Ai hasi ne nje fjali qe nuk dukej te ishte ne gjuhen latine, por qe as sllavistet as orientalistet nuk arriten ta deshifronin. Per kete, profesori i drejtohet Martin Camajt i cili e zbertheu ne gjuhen e sotme shqipe pa ndonje veshtiresi. Ishe nje neme mallkimi.
Fraza ishte e tille: "Dramburi teclofto goglie".
Camaj arriti ta transkriptonte: "dramburi te klofto golje: Tramburete klofte o golje! Dridhur ose te dridhurit t'i qofte gojes." Ne kete komedi jane tre personazhe: Epiroti (shqiptari) qe quhet Damascenus, nje kengetar shetites dhe hanxhiu. De Mexo, thekson Camaj, shqiptarin e paraqet me rroba kombetare, me ngjyra te ndryshme e gajtana, ndoshta mund te ishte tregetar. Ne zenken mes hanxhiut dhe muzikantit nderhyn shqiptari. Pasi hanxhiu ofendon epirotin me fjale fyese ne latinisht, (faex hominum! Funderri e njerezimit...) Shqiptari i pergjigjet me frazen "Dramburi te clafto goglie" (eshte shkruar me grafi italiane). Ne nje perfundim te perafert arrijne edhe Shaban Demiraj ne transkriptim: Trambure te klofte gola.
Shuteriqi: T'u trembte, t'u dridhte goja.
Ky dokument ka vlera se nuk eshte perkthim dhe nuk ka permbajtje fetare, por eshte nje shprehje spontane e gjuhes se gjalle dhe i perket toskerishtes se vjeter apo arberishtes qe flitet ne fshatrat e Italise se Jugut. 

Fraza ishte e tille: "Dramburi teclofto goglie".
*Dramburi teclofto goglie*
Memdimi i im per kuptimin e kesaj fraze kishte me kjen  jo i ngjajshem me ate te M.Camajt dhe Sh.Demirajt . 
Tremburi te kjoft gogoli
*FRIKË  TE KJOFT GOGOLI*.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Fraza ishte e tille: *"Dramburi teclofto goglie".* 
Dramburi teclofto goglie. 
Memdimi i im per kuptimin e kesaj fraze kishte me kjen jo i ngjajshem me ate te M.Camajt dhe Sh.Demirajt . 
Tremburi te kjoft gogoli
*FRIKË TE KJOFT GOGOLI.*
Kjo ishte mundesia e pare ndersa mundesia e dyte  kte fraz nuk e le si fraz mallkimi  por e paraqet si nje fraz satire,e cila fjali  paraqet vyrtytin e burrnis , peshimin e burrnis se hanxhiut  dhe mund ta kete kte kuptim.
*Dramburi te clofto goglie* 

Dram burri te kjoft o goglia
Ne baze te  ngjarjes  , diskutimit mes hanxhiut dhe Damascenit , kjo fraze mund te paraqet kuptimin si me posht  qe drejtperdrejt e ben frazen  fjale vlersimi apo fjale satirike  ne vend  te nje fjalie qe percaktohet si fraze  mallkimi.  
Dram (Vlere) buri(burri)  te kloft(qoft) o(hanxhi) goglia(Gogla) .

Vlere burri te kjoft o  gogla.

----------


## llamarina



----------


## Davius

*Pushoni, për emrin e Zotit!*

*Nga Gjergj Bubani (Botuar më 1921)*

Sëmundja e madhe e shpifjeve dhe e grindjes, sëmundje që buroi prej egoizmës dhe inateve dhe e cila si një gangrenë ka pushtuar trupat dhe shpirtrat e shumicës të bashkatdhetarëve tanë, është, për Shqipërin' e sotme, fatkeqësia m'e madhe. E vogël, e pocaqisur, jo shum' e begatshme, Shqipëria priste dhe pret prej atdhetarëve të vërtetë theorira të mëdha, morale dhe materiale, për progresin e saj dhe për organizimin e saj të brendëshëm. Dhe në vend që të mblidhemi të gjithë tok dhe si një trup të bashkojmë punërat dhe mendimet tona për të mirën dhe për përparimin e Saj, në vend që të punojmë secilido prej nesh me zemërkthjellësi dhe me ballën lart për Atë dhe të mirën e Saj, duke mbytur çdo sentiment egoistik, që për fat të keq e kemi në natyrën tonë si shqipëtarë, ne, përkundrazi, vumë tërë fuqinë e mendimit dhe të energjisë sonë për të rrëmyer njëri varrin e tjetrit, për të përmbushur tërë inatet dhe egoizmat tona personale, duke shpifur, duke kundërshtuar, duke sharë, duke goditur, duke shojtur adversarët tanë personalë, për të mirën e egoizmit tonë personal dhe kundër Atdheut tonë, kundër Shqipërisë. Dhe tërë këto i bëjmë sheshazi pa asnjë trup dhe shumë herë në emrin e atdheut!
I mjeri atdhe!
Tani e kuptoi ai se tërë flaga e enthuziazmës sonë s'ish gjë tjetër veçse një pamje e rremë e dëshirave tona personale. Tani e kupton ai se jemi patriotë të flaktë vetëm sa kohë shpresojmë në një shpërblim për patriotizmin tonë. Tani e kupton ai se nëpër zemrat tona është rrënjosur më thellë dashuria për interesin tonë vetjak, sesa ajo e interesit të Tij. Tani e kuptoi ai se, posa që na ciket interesi ynë vetjak, humbet ndër ne çdo sentiment atdhetarizmi dhe zëmë godasim, shajmë, shpifim, rrëmijmë varret e patriotëve të tjerë, duke shpresuar se me varimin e me çnderimin e tyre do të rilindet triumfi i egoizmës dhe i interesit tonë vetjak dhe pa u menduar se ç'nderimi dhe shojtja e tyre ekuivalon me shojtjen dhe çnderimin pjesor të Shqipërisë.
U mësuam si Qeveri të punojmë kundër opizicies: si opozicie tymos kemi tjetër qëllim veçse rrëzimin e Qeverisë dhe hipjen në kryen e Shtetit: si prefektër, të punojmë me hatër dhe, si adversarë të prefektëve, të sosim tërë energjinë tonë kundër atyre. U mësuam të punojmë në emrin e atdhetarizmit, kundër Atdheut, pa asnjë turp.
Se interesi i Shqipërisë sot është të jemi që të gjithë të bashkuar nën një qëllim: Përparimi i Shtetit tonë.
Dhe, kur të arrijë në radhën e shteteve të tjera të qytetëruara dhe të përparuara, atëherë le të pyesim dhe Egon tonë dhe le të ndahemi në partira, po jo në çeta pa asnjë program.
Jemi aq të paktë dhe aq të dobët në mësim, sa vetëm të bashkuar që të gjithë do të mundim t'i sjellim dobi Atdheut, i cili sot më tepër se kurdoherë ka nevojë për bashkimin tonë.
Për emrin e Zotit!
Pushoni grindjet, inatet, shpifjet në mes tuaj dhe afrojuni t'i japim me zemër të kthjellët dorën njëri-tjetrit, për shpëtimin e Shqipërisë. Afrojuni të bashkohemi dhe të punojmë të gjithë tok si një rreth i çelniktë, me një qëllim të përbashkët.
Le të bashkohemi dhe le të mbytim secilido egoizmën e vetes së tij. Kjo është m'e madhja theori që na kërkon Atdheu tonë. Le të harrojmë dhe le të shuajmë ambicionet dhe inatet tona vetjake. Vetëm kështu do të mundim t'i shërbejmë me dobi Atdheut.
Ata që janë jashtë Qeverisë, le t'u japin tërë konkursin e tyre të sinqertë qeveritarëve. Në vend të shajnë dhe të shpifin, në vend t'i madhësojnë veprat e liga dhe t'i vogëlsojnë veprat mira të qeveritarëve, në vend të kritikojnë me hatër, do të bëjnë më mirë t'u tregojnë udhën e mirë, t'i këshillojnë vëllazërisht dhe ngadonjëherë dhe të ndjejnë lajthimet e tyre. Dhe vetëm atëherë kur prova të gjalla na thonë se një prej tyre punon kundër idealit ose kundër interesit të përgjithshëm, atëherë le t'i biem kokës, atëherë le ta shfarosim.
Ata që mbajnë fuqinë në dorë, le të kuptojnë se vetëm duke pasur konkursin e shumicës do të mundin të punojnë. Dhe për t'u dhënë konkursin dhe besimin, shumica u kërkon të zhvishen prej rrobës së egoizmit dhe të ambicies, u kërkon të lënë mënjanë aksiomën e famshme "ashtu dua unë" dhe të dëgjojnë herë-herë zërin e opinionit publik. Deputetët tanë le të pushojnë së ëndërruari ministre dhe madhërira dhe, në vend që ta vrasin mendjen e tyre për intriga me qëllime vetjake, le të mendohen më mirë se në tërë këto kohë asgjë s'na treguan dhe asnjë përmirësim s'vepruan. Ata që s'janë të zotërit për tjetër gjë, veçse për intriga, le të japin dorëheqjen. Është shërbimi m'i madh që i mundin t'i sjellin Atdheut.
Për emrin e Zotit!
Pushoni një herë! Sprasuni prej udhës që keni marrë dhe e cila po na shpie në katastrofë. Bashkohuni, se "Fuqia në bashkim" gjendet.

Tirana Observer

----------

